# Worried about Lucy....



## charlotte88

Has anyone spoken to her lately?! 

Im getting a little bit anxious if she is ok or not because last i heard from her was that she was being induced on today if her fluid levels were low and she hasnt been online since 29th August :(.

LUCY we miss you 


xx


----------



## GemmaLeanne

she might just be a little caught up, after giving birth to kacie i wasnt online for a week or more because between all the constant feeding and changing and bathing, when you do get 5 minutes to yourself you just want to sleep lol :haha:

im sure shes ok! :) xx


----------



## birdiex

Lucy where aaaaare you? :hugs:


----------



## taylorxx

I'm sure she's okay.. I bet LO is here and healthy so she's just busy. We miss you! :hugs:


----------



## SabrinaB

i hope she's okay :hugs:, i want to know if LO is here and what she decided on for a name!!


----------



## x__amour

I was actually meaning to post a thread yesterday but I totally spaced. She was supposed to be induced yesterday. I hope she's okay. :nope:


----------



## charlotte88

it all depended on her fluid levels weither she was induced or not but the fact she hasnt been online im guessing she has been. 

Ooooh lucy i really hope your ok. 

Love to you, Liam, Elena and little one 

xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I had noticed she hadnt been on.. But I had a few days away so hadnt heard about her induction.
I'm sure she's okay - Just busy :hugs:
x


----------



## emmylou92

wishing Lucy and family well :)


----------



## AROluvsJMP

same i am so worried!!! lucy i hope your okay!!! :flow:


----------



## lilosmum

I Hope she is alright. She might have had the induction and will just be very busy with LO and Elena. But I would have thought she would have tried to get on here, when she went to the ER the other night she used he DH iPhone.


----------



## cabbagebaby

hope your ok lucy :hugs: :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Yeah I've been thinking about it a lot also.. She never got back on to update us about her doctors appt Wednesday n still hasnt been on :shrug: hope
everythings alright :hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hope everything's okay :hugs: After I had Brenna I didn't come on for a good 1-2 weeks ... between changing, feeding, being in & out of the hospital, & DH away at boot camp .. I either wanted to sleep or just lay down


----------



## daydreamerx

hope you're okay Lucy! :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

Hope all is well! :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Hope you're okay Lucy!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hope everythings alright Lucy!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I hope everything is okay, Lucy. :hugs:


----------



## HarlaHorse

I was wondering this today, where is Lucy? :shrug: If anyone hears anything, please inform me :flower:


----------



## x__amour

This is so worrying... :nope:


----------



## dreabae

Luct I hope your ok =[


----------



## Leah_xx

Lucy hope your okay!


----------



## syntaxerror

Where'd she go :(


----------



## Shelbs

Wow, it has been awhile. Hope she is doing alright!


----------



## SabrinaB

where the heck is sheee?!
i wish one of us lived close to her & were her texting buddy :(


----------



## Ashleii15

D: I hope she's alright!!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

:coffee:


----------



## Shanelley

What they all said ^^ Hope ur okay Lucy


----------



## x__amour

Bump. Anyone hear from her? It's been almost a week... :nope:


----------



## SabrinaB

i sent her a pm & she still hasn't answered :nope:
i really hope she's alright! :flow:


----------



## x__amour

Yeah... She hasn't been online since August 31st...


----------



## amygwen

Ohhh nooo. I hope she's OK. Hopefully it's her internet not working or something!


----------



## birdiex

Me too, I really am starting to get scared! Lucy where are you?!


----------



## mamawannabee

Let's just hope she is busy with LO and Elena, if they did induce her, I'm sure she has her hands full. Hope you're okay Lucy! :hugs:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I'm sure she's just busy with LO and getting ready for Elena's first week of big school..
Sure she'll be on soon to fill us in on what she's been up to :flower:
xx


----------



## we can't wait

Awkward.


----------



## birdiex

we can't wait said:


> Awkward.

:hangwashing::iron::dishes::mail::laundry::crib:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> Awkward.

:rofl:


----------



## kittycat18

I was going to post on this but now I'm just confused with the "awkward" and smiley faces... Have I missed something? :huh:


----------



## birdiex

kittycat18 said:


> I was going to post on this but now I'm just confused with the "awkward" and smiley faces... Have I missed something? :huh:

I texted you earlier but didn't get a reply! If you're on facebook I'll explain it there. I thought you might have heard from her? xx


----------



## NewMommy17

aww i didnt know she had LO i've been gone for about 5 days too i missed everything Congrats Lucy Hope everything is fine !


----------



## syntaxerror

Also confused by the coffee smiley and awkward...


----------



## taylorxx

kittycat18 said:


> I was going to post on this but now I'm just confused with the "awkward" and smiley faces... Have I missed something? :huh:

I'm confused too :shrug:


----------



## kittycat18

If I find out Katie, I'll facebook you!x


----------



## vinteenage

lol. :coffee:


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

I'm confused too :(


----------



## stephx

Massive lol


----------



## amygwen

looool


----------



## taylorxx

Can someone tell me what's going on please? I talked to Lucy quite a bit.. xx


----------



## kittycat18

I spoke to her quite a bit as-well Taylor.


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

ah :) lol


----------



## almostXmagic

im confused as well. iv noticed her absence in the GS. was really starting to worry. hope she is ok. i know she was due to have her LO so i hope everything went ok with that :(


----------



## SabrinaB

i'm also confused :shrug:
can someone pm me and explain? i don't have any of you on fb :haha::flow:


----------



## eviestar

I'm confused! X


----------



## Burchy314

This reminds me of a certain someone.:nope:

Awaiting a mass facebook message explaining to everyone :coffee:


----------



## stephx

Is it me or does this seem all too familiar? :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

Burchy314 said:


> This reminds me of a certain someone.:nope:
> 
> Awaiting a mass facebook message explaining to everyone :coffee:

I wish that message still existed. Seems to have vanished from my inbox.


----------



## NewMommy17

okay so we are all confused explain to me also


----------



## JessicaAnne

:wacko:
I'm so curious now, which makes me feel so nosey because I only spoke to Lucy a couple of times. And not even properly! :/


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> This reminds me of a certain someone.:nope:
> 
> Awaiting a mass facebook message explaining to everyone :coffee:
> 
> I wish that message still existed. Seems to have vanished from my inbox.Click to expand...

Here's that message you were looking for. :thumbup:

As for this situation, I've already known about it for a while. Tried to say something about it and... Well, yeah. So, I'm sitting back and waiting. :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> This reminds me of a certain someone.:nope:
> 
> Awaiting a mass facebook message explaining to everyone :coffee:
> 
> I wish that message still existed. Seems to have vanished from my inbox.Click to expand...
> 
> H/OClick to expand...

Ohhh Shannon, do you really have it saved somewhere? lol.


----------



## we can't wait

Everyone's concerned confusion just kind of adds to the awkwardness of this thread. :coffee:

Daphne, I think Shannon still had the message not too long ago. She posted it so a few of us could read it and edited it out afterwards. She may be able to forward it to you.

Eta- Just saw shannon's post. Don't I feel stupid... I typed my response too slow. :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> Ohhh Shannon, do you really have it saved somewhere? lol.

Nah, I just remembered the thread and searched it. See above. :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Hey! I was the one to post it! :haha:


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> Hey! I was the one to post it! :haha:

I know! :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Thats too funny. 

Look at all the people who rarely/dont post anymore. :(


----------



## cabbagebaby

x__amour said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> This reminds me of a certain someone.:nope:
> 
> Awaiting a mass facebook message explaining to everyone :coffee:
> 
> I wish that message still existed. Seems to have vanished from my inbox.Click to expand...
> 
> Here's that message you were looking for. :thumbup:
> 
> As for this situation, I've already known about it for a while. Tried to say something about it and... Well, yeah. So, I'm sitting back and waiting. :shrug:Click to expand...

shannon what do you mean you've know for a while about this situation inbox me :thumbup:


----------



## Burchy314

Oh the message. :haha:


----------



## x__amour

cabbagebaby said:


> shannon what do you mean you've know for a while about this situation inbox me :thumbup:

Well, not necessary "known" as no one "knows" until the end but I have speculated. And then I did the right thing and reported but I'm just waiting and going to see what happens in the end! But I shall PM you dear! :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

Were going to get in trouble, guys. :coffee:


----------



## cabbagebaby

x__amour said:


> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> shannon what do you mean you've know for a while about this situation inbox me :thumbup:
> 
> Well, not necessary "known" as no one "knows" until the end but I have speculated. And then I did the right thing and reported but I'm just waiting and going to see what happens in the end! But I shall PM you dear! :flower:Click to expand...

thanks my darling :haha:


----------



## SabrinaB

i really wish hope it's not true :nope:
i talked to her a lot..


----------



## syntaxerror

Didn't talk to her much but not sure how this conclusion has been reached. I'll just chill and see how things develop.


----------



## teen_mommy44

maybe something went wrong and going on BnB prob isnt on the top of her list, give her some credit ladies, having a newborn isnt easy especially if they are sick or had a rough time coming into the world


----------



## x__amour

syntaxerror said:


> I'll just chill and see how things develop.

Yep, that's what I'm doing too. I saw something, reported it and now I'm just going to sit and see what happens! 8-[


----------



## we can't wait

vinteenage said:


> Were going to get in trouble, guys. :coffee:

Most likely.


----------



## NewMommy17

wait im sorry im still confused :wacko: i read the other thread with someone confessing about being an imposer :dohh: who is that person suppose to be? someone from teeen pregnancy ?:nope:


----------



## cabbagebaby

NewMommy17 said:


> wait im sorry im still confused :wacko: i read the other thread with someone confessing about being an imposer :dohh: who is that person suppose to be? someone from teeen pregnancy ?:nope:

yeah this was last year


----------



## we can't wait

NewMommy17 said:


> wait im sorry im still confused :wacko: i read the other thread with someone confessing about being an imposer :dohh: who is that person suppose to be? someone from teeen pregnancy ?:nope:

Someone from TP who was banned. It happened the week I came over with my BFP :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Basically, she went in for an induction, and never came back... Except for that 'i'm a faker' message.


----------



## NewMommy17

so some people are speculating Lucy is doing the samething ?


----------



## we can't wait

You know we aren't allowed to speculate anything on then open forum. :coffee:


----------



## rainbows_x

This thread is so awkward...


----------



## LovingMommy10

:argh:


----------



## we can't wait

rainbows_x said:


> This thread is so awkward...

Yep. That's what I said, too.


----------



## NewMommy17

okay im done i clearly understand now just didn't understand before but i see hope everything is well soon .


----------



## cabbagebaby

:paper::coffee:


----------



## syntaxerror

I'm so hungry. Nothing appealing in the fridge.
16 people viewing this thread?!


----------



## SabrinaB

syntaxerror said:


> I'm so hungry. Nothing appealing in the fridge.
> 16 people viewing this thread?!

my fridge is also quite boring :(
and there are even 2 guests viewing it!! :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

And two people with 0 posts!


----------



## babyjan

Woow that's sone scary stuff


----------



## Lydiarose

whos lucy?? i dont post in teen preg anymore but im confused! did she post in GS as i think i recognise the name!


----------



## we can't wait

Yes. I love that you found this thread, since you don't post here.
:coffee:


----------



## Lydiarose

Erm,because i was browsing BnB which ive been a member on for a long long time is that okay with you? :wacko:


----------



## we can't wait

lol.


----------



## Lydiarose

youve got it in one love :winkwink:


----------



## teen_mommy44

22 viewing! nicee lol


----------



## we can't wait

:confused:
Drama llamas.
Holy hell. Teen pregnancy is hopping tonight.


----------



## HarlaHorse

I hope we get some answers back soon, Lucy usually pm's me a fair bit and she hasn't gotten back to me to update me about her LO recently. :flow:


----------



## Lydiarose

im not being funny,but this is an open forum people are free to post where they like its not "your" area sweet.

And using terms like drama llamas is just immature,when i asked a simple question because it was stated this girl posts in GS where i regually post i was just confused to what was going on,without over speculating which isnt aloud.

Its just really silly,and your controdicting yourself by calling people out and "starting" on people who post anything :wacko: :thumbup:


----------



## Lydiarose

and how does anyone know this girl isnt just busy/not using the forum at the moment,its unfortunate that there are fakes about but thats the internet for you! doesnt mean just because someone doesnt post for a while etc that they are too . . .


----------



## we can't wait

No one was talking to you? I was referring to the 22 people viewing. Get over yourself.


----------



## Lydiarose

:thumbup:


----------



## LovingMommy10

:dohh: Some people post some unnecessary comments :nope:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lydiarose said:


> and how does anyone know this girl isnt just busy/not using the forum at the moment,its unfortunate that there are fakes about but thats the internet for you! doesnt mean just because someone doesnt post for a while etc that they are too . . .

I assume your done?? :dohh: You OBVIOUSLY, as your previous post said, have NOOOO idea whats going on so... :dohh:



:rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

I. love. Skye.
:rofl:

I'm a big bully though. :dohh:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Thats probably why she asked Skye, she wants to know whats going on just like the rest of us do...Some people are being rude for no reason, she was just trying to figure it out like the rest of us. She can post where ever she wants, just like the rest of us.
I think we all need to calm down a little :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> I. love. Skye.
> :rofl:
> 
> I'm a big bully though. :dohh:

The bully and the godfather.... :pop::devil:


:shhh:


----------



## cammy

wow this seems to happen so often haha I'm just not in this section enough.


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed for review. I don't think any explanation is needed as to why


----------



## Wobbles

Goodness me ... your all a bunch of drama's! Get on with your own business. This is boring now. If you don't like a member or think their existence isn't real move on ... forums are open to anyone with an internet connection and you use them/share any personal info at your own risk 100%. 

We take trolling/fakers VERY serious (most of you should know this) and so far all the information you provided was nit picking and was FULLY investigated by me, the moderating team and I got Stircrazy onto the pictures too for me (there is nothing confirming any of the accusations you made, we ALWAYS need something concrete 101%). And if you were right, you called it publicly which has direct effect on any traces we 'might' have been able to find prior. Although it's odd how many times members can be wrong when calling out and those often involved in the witch hunt end up having one among the group not 'true' to you all. :thumbup:

Thread will remain closed and accounts are at risk of penalty should I find any more sly threads or digs. Unfriendly and most definitely unwelcoming to the larger percent of our active and guest members.


----------

